

2012 in Review at Ginzametrics - rgrieselhuber
http://www.ginzametrics.com/blog/2012-in-review-at-ginzametrics

======
kordless
Is it me, or does the left side of their logo look similar to KissMetrics'?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
You're not the first person to say so. :-) While we're good friends with the
KISSMetrics folks today, I wasn't aware of them when I first designed our logo
in 2009.

I was inspired most by the iStatPro logo[1] and the Mac System Preferences[2]
app logo[2].

1\. <http://istat-pro.en.softonic.com/mac> 2\. <http://bit.ly/WhfdaG>

------
nirenhiro
thoughtful insightful post - thanks!

